# Weak chine?



## Sylvie

Is this goat weak in the chine? (she's not mine btw) Thanks!


----------



## Sylvie

Anyone?


----------



## toth boer goats

Pic is really small, but, when I blow it up, it distorts the pic a bit, chin looks normal, if I am seeing it correctly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks fine to me  she looks very nice and upstanding IMO


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The chine is normal, to doe is just very over stretched in the front end giving the spine a very curved slope look. If the doe was not over stretched she would look really nice (if they weren't pulling her front end up).


----------



## Used2bmimi

Well, keep on mind that I am not a dairy person but here's my two cents. In the pic she looks a bit odd, uncomfortable. Her back is arched, maybe because her legs are too far back? It is hard to tell if it is a bad set up or conformational. My instinct is that her back is naturally more level than it looks. That said, if there is a dip directly behind her shoulders in person or in other pics, that would indeed be a weak chine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little - Bits said what I was thinking but couldn't get into words lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The rear legs are set where they should be, but the fronts are a bit too far forward, but over stretching causes this look.


----------



## Sylvie

Thanks everyone! I'd buy her, but I've no room...


----------



## canthavejust1

So the dip directly behind the withers is the chine? No dip is a strong chine and a dip is a weak chine?


----------



## KW Farms

The doe in question...how she is set up...I think her chine would look better if she was set up differently. She looks to have a very strong topline to me.



canthavejust1 said:


> So the dip directly behind the withers is the chine? No dip is a strong chine and a dip is a weak chine?


Here you go...


----------



## canthavejust1

Thanks kylee I actually went and googled dairy goat parts and saved that to print off


----------

